# Toontrack Metal Machine EZX®



## Cili (Nov 9, 2011)

For anyone who's interested here's the Toontrack Metal Machine EZX full demo kit !


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 9, 2011)

Toontrack is running a sale right now - all the EZX packs are onsale for $39 each.


----------



## Animus (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think that includes Metal Machine.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 9, 2011)

Animus said:


> I don't think that includes Metal Machine.



Correct. I didn't read the fine print.


----------



## Cili (Nov 10, 2011)

Animus said:


> I don't think that includes Metal Machine.



Nope! But it's still cheap as a fuck!


----------



## Menigguh (Nov 26, 2011)

This kit is awesome. Definitely their best sounding stuff yet. I wonder If they will end up using these sounds in a new SDX kit.


----------



## Djenty (Dec 6, 2011)

I want this beast hardcore.


----------

